# Stork Conception Aid



## littlefoxies (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi

Has anyone tried this http://www.thestorkconception.co.uk

I am hoping to buy sperm from a bank and am thinking about using this for insemination. Just wondered what everyones thoughts are ?

Thanks

/links


----------

